# craigslist frog



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

I came accross a d. Leucomela for sale on Craigslist the other day. Contacted the person and went to buy it the next day. The pic on Craigslist showed a well fed frog. When I got there I found a frog that had not been fed for a week and a half and looked vary thin. He also seemed to be quite lethargic. Once home and fed he seems to be getting better.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad you saved its life.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope he does well for you. Have you kept any dart frogs before or are you looking for advice and help with proper care?


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

The day I got him.


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

I started out with 3 juvenile d. leucomelas and have kept those going for a little over a year. Any advice is always welcome. I have done a lot of research and even got a few books on dart frogs.


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

That poor frog!  It's a good thing you saved him.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

OK, sounds like you must be versed in proper care then. I just wanted to make sure you knew how to culture fruit flies and supplement them with Repashy Calcium Plus, humidity levels, all that kind of stuff. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.
Good Luck!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Lifeguard thanks for rescuing that frog. It's emaciated in that pic.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you have the resources to feed him immediately? he should be fed about 20-30 fruit flies a day for the next few weeks. You should also try feeding out the fruit fly maggots!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

mordoria said:


> Do you have the resources to feed him immediately? he should be fed about 20-30 fruit flies a day for the next few weeks. You should also try feeding out the fruit fly maggots!


Yes, fruit fly maggots are a good way to fatten up a frog in a hurry.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I rescued a beautiful powder blue tinc from a neglectful teen. She was so under weight. After 3 weeks of strong, diverse feeding, she filled out nice. Now shes a big girl waiting to find the right man!


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

How do you feed just the maggots? I already had 4 ff cultures going strong and have a few more started.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Ive posted this before. 
For a nice fatty food (use sparingly), Maggots!! Make a smaller then normal fruit fly culture, dont add coffee filter or excelsior. In a few days the cup will be covered in maggots. Scrape off maggots with a flat stick (popsicle is my fav), pinch o' vitamin dust, add to viv in a film canister cap.

You can also spoon out some media from an already producing culture. I then spoon the gunk onto a bottlecap or plastic dish (film can cap). then i mist 1 squirt to get the maggots moving.

Or add a spoonful of mixed media to a film canister. add holes in the top big enough for fruit flies to get in and out. leave them on the side,in your tank. After feeding fruit flies into the tank, they will seek refuge from the unrelenting force that is a PDF tongue, in the film canister. The flies will reproduce in the filmcan and maggots will crawl out. Just make sure you put it on the side so water from misting dosent get in. Also make sure you put the holes high enough so the media dosent leak out.

PS put your location in your profile so you can find local help too


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lifeguard said:


> How do you feed just the maggots? I already had 4 ff cultures going strong and have a few more started.


There is another method if you need them right away, but if you screw it up you'll suffocate and kill your entire culture. Bring you culture into whatever room you are hanging out in for the evening. A fresh culture with large maggots but without a lot of casings works best. Put a piece of Saran Wrap over the top so it can't breath. In several hours, the maggots will start to climb the sides of the container. I don't know if it is the added humidity or they are trying to get more air, but it works. Scrape them out with a spoon, popsicle stick, or a butter knife and put them on a deli lid or a large leaf to feed to your frogs.
I like Mordoria's idea to keep em coming.

Edit: Oh, if you forget and leave the Saran Wrap on, you'll suffocate your whole culture.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Why not put a couple of tablespoons from a culture in a small fine mesh strainer and simply rinse the media off the maggots? Like the small one shown here.. Shop CHEFS Mesh Food Strainer Set at CHEFS. It's fast, immediate and you can put the maggots in a small dish or lid with a small piece of fruit... 

Ed


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the sugestions guys. I'll have to try those.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

It looks like it's going to be a great frog, once you fatten it up, that is.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

And I would definitely recommend small, but frequent feedings. If you dump in 30 flies the little guy is going to be overwhelmed and stressed by them, and it would probably do more harm than good. Get him comfortable, and give smaller amounts (5-10) several times a day so that the frog is more likely to eat some. Also, as tempting as it may be to constantly check up on him, try to leave him alone so he doesn't feel extra stress.
Definitely keep it moist, and maybe give him a shallow water bowl so he can hydrate and hopefully get enough energy to eat enough.
Good luck and keep us updated.
Bryan


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

Day 6. Looking much better.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice! That was a very quick improvement.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks so much better!

Drop a wad of banana in there and cover with some leaves. Maggots will crawl out in a few days, giving junior a steady flow of grub.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

WAY TO GO!!! looking good!


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

(Last update)
Seems to be all better now. Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Holy smokes. What a night and day difference.

You're screen name suits you well!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking fat and happy! Nice job!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

damn, what a fattie. Good job, He looks healthy, could actually lose a couple of pounds...


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good job, hard to believe that is the same frog as the first pic you posted


----------

